# Glaziers in Canada??



## cpr0305 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi there,

I have been working as a Glazier here in the U.K for 16 years, and was wondering if i would be able to get a job in Canada doing the same thing as it is something i have been wanting to do for the past couple of years.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cpr0305 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been working as a Glazier here in the U.K for 16 years, and was wondering if i would be able to get a job in Canada doing the same thing as it is something i have been wanting to do for the past couple of years.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> ...


Hi Chris and welcome to the site,

Unfortunately the news is not good for you. With few exceptions there are only two ways to get into Canada. You either have to have pre-arranged employment or your occupation has to be on *THE LIST* of 38 that are in great demand in Canada. Yours is not.
If you were to come as a visitor, search for a glazier's job and was successful, the employer would need to apply for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) and most small employers are not willing to go through the process.


----------

